# Finally,my tankers are home.



## island schwinn (Nov 21, 2016)

I bought a couple bikes recently,but didn't want to chance shipping them,so I decided to take a little drive to pick them up.started off in Modesto and went up to the Portland area and picked up the Panther from a member.then while in the area,I went by and spent a day with my dad who lives close by.then on Saturday,I drove out to southeast Washington for the Jaguar.on the way,I stopped at Multnomah Falls for lunch.got to Washington and spent the night there and then down to Ontario,OR. to see my sister.left there Sunday evening and dropped down through Idaho and into Nevada for the final leg.
this is a lesson for anyone looking to buy bikes from afar.just make a trip out of it and you'll get the wife's blessing.she even let me drive her new car.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2016)

OMG!

What a couple spectacular looking cats! I'm in awe.....................:eek:


----------



## Esteban32696 (Nov 22, 2016)

NICE !


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice pair!!


----------



## Intense One (Nov 22, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> I bought a couple bikes recently,but didn't want to chance shipping them,so I decided to take a little drive to pick them up.started off in Modesto and went up to the Portland area and picked up the Panther from a member.then while in the area,I went by and spent a day with my dad who lives close by.then on Saturday,I drove out to southeast Washington for the Jaguar.on the way,I stopped at Multnomah Falls for lunch.got to Washington and spent the night there and then down to Ontario,OR. to see my sister.left there Sunday evening and dropped down through Idaho and into Nevada for the final leg.
> this is a lesson for anyone looking to buy bikes from afar.just make a trip out of it and you'll get the wife's blessing.she even let me drive her new car.
> 
> 
> View attachment 386470 View attachment 386471 View attachment 386472



Lucky guy!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow!
Nice looking bikes, Brian.
That Jag is incredible!


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Man...these are insane.


----------



## OptimusJay (Nov 22, 2016)

Really nice Brian. I recognize the blue Jag. Is Jeff still selling more of his collection? Nicest Jag around!

Jay


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 22, 2016)

OptimusJay said:


> Really nice Brian. I recognize the blue Jag. Is Jeff still selling more of his collection? Nicest Jag around!
> 
> Jay



he's done selling for now.I took him up a sweet Sierra 15 speed.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 22, 2016)

Those bikes are sweeet Brian! Sounds like it was a great road trip; good for the soul...


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice scores Brian! Glad to see you are back in buying mode! No doubt where the blue Jag came from.

Rich


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks all.this was by far one of the most expensive road trips I've taken in quite a while.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 25, 2016)

That had to be one of the best road trips ever. Two great looking bikes.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 11, 2016)

Great looking bikes


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 11, 2016)

Great looking bikes, oops loaded twice guess I had to say twice how nice they are !


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 11, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Great looking bikes, oops loaded twice guess I had to say twice how nice they are !



it's because there were 2.lol.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2016)

Curious if the Panther seller gave you your choice for the ride back home. 

*This bike is in Portland, Oregon, and if you pick up locally and save me from shipping, I will throw in a six-pack of local microbrews of your choice!*


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Curious if the Panther seller gave you your choice for the ride back home.
> 
> *This bike is in Portland, Oregon, and if you pick up locally and save me from shipping, I will throw in a six-pack of local microbrews of your choice!*



He did,and I got a 12 pak of Shocktop.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh man, I would love to have a twelve pack of Drop Top Amber or Widmer hefeweizen from Portland.  Can't get them out here.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 19, 2016)

I love a road trip especially one where I scored a bike and but came home w/  2! way to go.  Nice bike!


----------

